# Trainer Recommendations in Connecticut



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few places off the top of my head that you might like include

PCOTC in White Plains NY ( Port Chester Obedience Training Club - White Plains, NY )
SmartyDog in Cheshire CT ( http://www.smartydog.com )
ODTCW in Oxford, CT ( Obedience Dog Training Club of Waterbury - WELCOME! )
Tails U Win in Manchester CT ( Tails-U-Win! Dog Training Center, Positive Training with Positive Results )
Canine Sports Center in Goshen, CT ( Diamond Creek Pet Retreat & The Canine Sports Center | For all your pets' needs )
Paws N Effect in Hamden, CT ( Paws N Effect Canine Training Facility )

Bandilane is in Stamford, CT but I have never been there so I cannot speak to the quality of their training - their website is Bandilane Canine Center

Good luck, have fun


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> A few places off the top of my head that you might like include
> 
> PCOTC in White Plains NY ( Port Chester Obedience Training Club - White Plains, NY )
> SmartyDog in Cheshire CT ( http://www.smartydog.com )
> ...


Very good info.

I would add that PCOTC has an extensive course offering from basic manners type obedience through advanced competition in obedience, agility and rally and lots of other things. Lots of their trainers compete with their dogs.

We've been using Bandilane for Gracie's basic good manners type obedience and introduction to agility for fun. Their course offerings are from puppy up through good manners. They offer agility for fun from beginner through more advanced levels. Zoe did her competition obedience training there but they no longer offer competition obedience or competition agility. 

DogGoneSmart in Norwalk has classes geared to pet training (puppy and good manners type obedience) but also offers rally and agility for fun, and freestyle. Zoe did her CGC/therapy dog training there.


----------

